# futterkorb selberbauen



## Grafbelzebub (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir einer eine Bauanleitung für ein futterkorb geben, den man ziehmlich schwer machen kann, so dass ich in der Strömung fischen kann. Am besten auch wo man das Material kaufen kann. Danke
:vik:


----------



## sven_p (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

Hallo,
Im Prinzip sind Futterkörbe saueinfach zu bauen.
Alles was du brauchst:
Engmaschigen Kaninchendraht und vorzugsweise Dachdeckerblei.
Draht zurechtschneiden, mit Hilfe eines Besenstiels zurechtbiegen und das blei in streifen schneiden und drumherum biegen(Wirklich fest andrücken, weil das Blei sehr weich ist.)
Schwieriger siehts aus wie mann denn den Korb nun an den Boom bekommt oder an den Wirbel.
manche gekaufte Körbe haen ja so ein Gummi wo man den Karabiener einklinkt.
Dafür benutze ich solche kleinen Gummis aus der Zahntechnik, die wirklich sehr widerstandsfähig sind.
Musst dich mal umhören, vll kennst du jugendliche mit Zahnspange, die haben sicher welche davon und werden dir auch welche abgeben, die kriegst du als Patient nämlich hinterhergeschmissen!
Ich such nochmal nach Bildern, wenn ich sie finde, stellich sie rein.


----------



## Grafbelzebub (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

hallo,
wo bekomm ich denn so ein dachdeckerblei her, und kann man da schon so 100gramm schwere körbe bauen?
Wissen Sie vielleicht auch wo man ein Bleischlitten herbekommt?
Gruss


----------



## mlkzander (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

meinst du nicht der ganze kram wird teurer als nen korb für 1,50€ zu kaufen?

dachdeckerblei gibt sbeim dachdecker


----------



## sven_p (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

Is im Endeffekt auch so, ich komm mit den selbstgebauten Körben zwar immer um dir 60 cent billiger weg, weil ich immer die bleireste von einer dachdeckerfirma kriege, aber der zeitaufwand ist dermaßen groß, sich dir körbe zurechtzuschnibbeln etc, dass ich mittlerweile auch welche kaufe, aber früher hab ich sie halt gebaut weil ich kein geld hatte und funktionieren tun sie gut.
Nur 100gramm bebleiung dürfte schwer werden.


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

Für den Drahtkäfig habe ich mal eine Anleitung auf meiner Seite erstellt:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_futterkorb_frame.htm

Das mit den Bleischlittenist schon "komplizierter", denn eine Gussform habe ich noch nicht gefunden gehabt. Die müsste man sich mit Hilfe eines "Modells" aus Gips, Silikon oder anderen geeigneten Materialien selbst anfertigen. 

Als "Gummi" taugen O-Ringe aus dem Sanitärfachhandel sehr gut. Sind saubillig und nicht kaputt zu bekommen.


----------



## Grafbelzebub (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

hi Franky
die anleitung ist super danke schön.
Die Bleischlitten hast du also selber gemacht oder?
Oder kann man die auch irgenwo kaufen? wenn ja wo?
Danke#6


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

hi
Also habe fütterkörbe damals auch gebaut.
Habe nen alten Kalksandstein genommen der verschieden große(durchmesser) runde Löcher hat,diese habe ich soweit mit Zement gefüllt bis sie nur noch ca 5cm vertiefung haben.
Nun das drahtgeflecht da rund an die Wand des loches stellen fixieren.Jetzt Blei hinein gießen,wenn es kalt ist futterkorb rausnehmen.
Diese Körbe stehen immer auf dem grund weil das blei ja unten ein Boden bildet der flach ist,und der Drahtkorb wird durch das blei gehalten.Je nachdem wieviel blei man reingießt,desto verschiedener die gewichte.
lg


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*



Grafbelzebub schrieb:


> hi Franky
> die anleitung ist super danke schön.
> Die Bleischlitten hast du also selber gemacht oder?
> Oder kann man die auch irgenwo kaufen? wenn ja wo?
> Danke#6



Nein, die Schlitten habe ich "damals" beim Händler gekauft. Jedoch in so "großer" Stückzahl, dass ein Selbermachen zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht lohnte... Inzwischen habe ich jedoch nur noch ein Modell in einigen Gewichtsklassen. 

Ich könnte bei Bedarf mal die ungefähren Abmaße einstellen. Einen "Rohling" aus Holz zu schnitzen dürfte ja kein Problem darstellen, zumal sich ja auch "nur" die Stärke des Teils ändert, auf dem das Hauptgewicht lastet.


----------



## Bienzli (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

Franky, kann man das Drachkovitch-System für Gummifisch auch für den Naturköder anwenden, oder ist das wirklich nur für gummifische gedacht?
da ich kein Feedangler bin und keine Ahnung davon habe, möchte ich wissen, warum bei den Futterkörben kein Boden montiert ist, denn nach meiner Vorstellung würde ja das Futter aus dem Korb fallen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*



Bienzli schrieb:


> Franky, kann man das Drachkovitch-System für Gummifisch auch für den Naturköder anwenden, oder ist das wirklich nur für gummifische gedacht?
> da ich kein Feedangler bin und keine Ahnung davon habe, möchte ich wissen, warum bei den Futterkörben kein Boden montiert ist, denn nach meiner Vorstellung würde ja das Futter aus dem Korb fallen, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Hallo!
Wenn man das Futter fest drückt, fällt da nichts raus.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*



Bienzli schrieb:


> Franky, kann man das Drachkovitch-System für Gummifisch auch für den Naturköder anwenden, oder ist das wirklich nur für gummifische gedacht?
> da ich kein Feedangler bin und keine Ahnung davon habe, möchte ich wissen, warum bei den Futterkörben kein Boden montiert ist, denn nach meiner Vorstellung würde ja das Futter aus dem Korb fallen, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Das Drachkovitch System ist für die angelei mit Totem KöFi gebaut worden, dabeii war der Grundgedanke den KöFi aktiv zu präsentieren und damit wie ein herkömmlicher Spinnangler Strecke zu machen. Es ist eher Zweckentfremdung wen man es mit GuFi fischt.



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wenn man das Futter fest drückt, fällt da nichts raus.



Da kommt kein Futter rein, ist ein System für Köderfische, hier:

http://www.sovereignsuperbaits.co.uk/Accessories/Deadbait_Rigs/wobbler.jpg

hier noch eine Anleitung für die KöFi angelei9 mit dem System:

http://www.sportfishingmagazine.fi/english/archipelago/articles/drahckovitch_system.htm


----------



## Franky (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*



Bienzli schrieb:


> Franky, kann man das Drachkovitch-System für Gummifisch auch für den Naturköder anwenden, oder ist das wirklich nur für gummifische gedacht?
> da ich kein Feedangler bin und keine Ahnung davon habe, möchte ich wissen, warum bei den Futterkörben kein Boden montiert ist, denn nach meiner Vorstellung würde ja das Futter aus dem Korb fallen, oder sehe ich das falsch?




Das mit dem Drachkowitch-System ist zwar Offtopic, aber gut...  So, wie da gebaut, eignet es sich nur für Gufis. Für KöFis muss man statt des einfachen Drahts eine komplette Klammer biegen, auf der der KöFi dann sitzt.

Der Futterkorb ist ein "Open Cage Feeder", wo feuchtes Futter reinkommt. Du "rührst" erst Dein Futter an, vermengst also Futtermehl, Partikel, Maden, was auch immer mit Wasser zu einem Teig, der dann in den Korb gefüllt wird. Rausfallen sollte nix!
Je nach Gewässer muss der klebriger oder lockerer, schwerer oder leichter sein, damit sich eine entsprechende Futterspur bilden kann. Im Fluss mische ich eher "Zement" an, und lasse von der Strömung dann eine Futterspur bilden. Im See kommt eine lockerere Mischung zum Einsatz, die solange im Korb bleiben soll, bis auf dem Gewässergrund angekommen ist. Durch einen schnellen Zug entleeere ich den Korb dann.


----------



## Bienzli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

danke für eure bemühungen


----------



## hackebeil (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

geh zum friseur deines vertrauens und lass dir ein paar lockenwickler zurücklegen. in diese stoffst du das blei oder nen passenden stein. hängt ein stück draht rein umd machst ne öse oder hängst einfach nen wirbel rein und schon hast du nen tollen und einfachen futterkorb. löcher kannst du nach belieben vergrößern (zb mit nem schraubendreher)


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*



Franky schrieb:


> Das mit den Bleischlittenist schon "komplizierter", denn eine Gussform habe ich noch nicht gefunden gehabt.



Gussform für Bleischlitten:

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/index.htm?d_F76_F76_Bleigussform_Futterkorb_50_60_70gr_1143.htm

http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/index.htm?d_F77_F77_Futterkorb_110_150_1701142.htm


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

@ PP:
Cool!!!! Hat Michael sein Sortiment erweitert!! Ein paar seiner Formen (große Eries, Naturköder 200 - 850 g) habe ich schon vom ihm...


----------



## frischfischer22 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

zu der frage des futterkorbes ohne boden:
Dies ist reine absicht da dadurch das futter aus dem Korb fällt und die Fische anlock #:


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: futterkorb selberbauen*

Wenn ich früher als teenie im See mal mit futterkorb geangelt habe dann habe ich sie mir aus alten Kupferrohr gebaut. Einfach auf länge abgesägt und einige Löcher hinein gebohrt und fertig war das Ding. Wenn nötig habe ich mir Blei vom Dachdecker oder aus einer Autowerkstatt gehohlt. Ging auch, und gar nicht schlecht.


----------

